# Best place to buy sports shoes



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

I am not taking my shoes for the gym on the plane to Dubai with me.

Where is the cheapest place to buy a pair of Pumas or Adidas (my favorite brands)?

Would it be in the outlet mall or in someother place?

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I suggest a shopping Mall of some sort.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

hehehehehhehhee


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> I suggest a shopping Mall of some sort.




Zayets - there are numerous shops that sell sportswear. I am sure you won't have a problem finding something suitable.

-


----------



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, I had figured it would be a mall. 

My question was are the prices better in the "Dubai Outlet Mall" ( I see they have an Adidas and a Puma factory store there) or in another Mall (MOE for example) or retail place?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Zayets said:


> Yes, I had figured it would be a mall.
> 
> My question was are the prices better in the "Dubai Outlet Mall" ( I see they have an Adidas and a Puma factory store there) or in another Mall (MOE for example) or retail place?


No idea. I am told that the Outlet Mall is very hit & miss regarding what is available. You'll have to shop around a bit when you get here.

-


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

There are a number of Adidas outlet places (one in Qusais, one by Lamcy plaza) but even reduced they still aren#t cheap. The cheapest I have come across is Studio R in the outlet mall but they only do Reebok.


----------



## mom2tmy (May 31, 2009)

*cheap shoes*



Zayets said:


> Yes, I had figured it would be a mall.
> 
> My question was are the prices better in the "Dubai Outlet Mall" ( I see they have an Adidas and a Puma factory store there) or in another Mall (MOE for example) or retail place?


Hi there,
I suggest you try a store called Shoe City that has outlets in most malls (MoE, Dubai Mall). They sell all sorts of shoes at competitive prices, but of course sizes, colors, etc... are limited so you need to "settle". It would be good to try them though before hitting the outlet mall which is quite far. If you find what you want, it may save you the trip all the way there.

Another idea is to wait for the sale. You can usually find good bargains. Just go to Ahtlete's foot near you and give them your number so they can call you when the sale is on and be the first one at the door when they do call!!!

Good luck!


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Buy them on ebay, if you know your shoe size for adidas and the other brands, and have them shipped to Dubai. You can save upto 20-30 percent.


----------



## nnox (Dec 8, 2009)

dubai shopping festival - next february
I suggest wait for it.


----------

